# Châteaux Joueur de Guitare Blond - BE



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

_“That’s derelict…That’s derelict…That’s also derelict…”_
- UrbanX, back seat of car driving through Belgium. 

_“That’s Dere…Stop The Car”_

Sometimes I spend 60 hours researching a site before visiting it, but this one took 60 milliseconds. It only got visited because I was so insistent that we stopped the car. 







This kinda sums up Belgium exploring for me. I mean look at it. It’s wide open. Not a scrap of graffiti (well some on the back of a board which has been positioned there) and not a chip of vandalism. 

Walking in up the grand marble steps, and through the arch where a massive oak door once stood, one is met by a beautiful staircase ascending right up through the whole building. 











I immediately made my way straight to the top to explore the building top down. 
Attic rooms, Note the roof light in the ceiling. This glass is completely concealed with dust, and it’s be sooo easy to fall through. 











Next floor down features a chandelier from the atrium, and some lovely balustrade: 




















Getting carried away with this staircase: 
8 Sec exposure, f14, ISO 200 






Panelled fireplace:





Another one:





Old school electrics:





Beautiful flooring:





There were no less than 3 basements, but nothing really of note down there. There was a lake at the back which was well maintained, and the grass had been recently cut. 

Cheers for looking:


----------



## wea5el (Aug 2, 2012)

Thats my holiday home.

Its currently being renovated. The windows arrive next week.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 2, 2012)

*Wanna go to Belgium!! Nuff said...*


----------



## sonyes (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh I like that a lot!!! Beautiful staircase and fireplaces, stunning find, and great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Wanna go to Belgium!! Nuff said...*



The standard of sites there is just so much higher than the uk! Have you checked out Priority 7 (and my) other report on the crystal factory: [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23297[/ame]

Oh and trust me, there is a lot better to come


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 2, 2012)

You ot some superb shots out of that one bud :thumbs: here are a few of mine 




































It was funny I thought UrbanX was going to start stomping his feet and sulking when we drove on for a much needed toilet stop before heading back to it..


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

wow really nice place and pics dude ,,,,mmmmmmmmmmm wood lots of lovely wood


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 2, 2012)

This is really nice, looking at it from the outside, I didn't think it would be too exciting but when you see the inside, my oh my oh my it's good!

Great shots both, cheers for posting them up!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! Amazing shots as usual P7! Loving how we managed to get such different shots!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Aug 3, 2012)

What an amazing find, nothing like that in the uk - all open and un-chavved. Excellent.


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 3, 2012)

What apretty building! Bit of a result that. Well done.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2012)

Amazing to see it intact,great photos both.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Wanna go to Belgium!! Nuff said...*



Well... why don't ya?


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 3, 2012)

Great stuff you two , sounds like a proper adventure . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Sectionate (Aug 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> The standard of sites there is just so much higher than the uk! Have you checked out Priority 7 (and my) other report on the crystal factory: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23297
> 
> Oh and trust me, there is a lot better to come



Is it really though, or have we all become bored with the current crop of uk sites and over zealous security? The european sites still exist, and are relatively free from security because of the differing attitudes of european explorers (they don't shout about everything). There economy is also fucked, which helps


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

Sectionate said:


> Is it really though, or have we all become bored with the current crop of uk sites and over zealous security? The european sites still exist, and are relatively free from security because of the differing attitudes of european explorers (they don't shout about everything). There economy is also fucked, which helps



What you mean with "shout about everyhing"? 

Lot of sites still excits but get ripped to (ecvb is demolished now: copper thiefs)

BOT:
Love you pov on this location. nice take on a somewhat empty structure...


----------



## _Nyx_ (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice find & photos


----------



## pumice (Aug 3, 2012)

I love staircases! Cool report. thanks.............


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 3, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Wow! Amazing shots as usual P7! Loving how we managed to get such different shots!



I can still here the "stop stop stop the car" screams now  and yea we seem to have managed something different except for that one banister shot lol.


----------



## wea5el (Aug 3, 2012)

OsFa.nl said:


> What you mean with "shout about everyhing"?



Thats not quite what was said:



Sectionate said:


> they *don't* shout about everything


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice!!! I need get my ass over to Belgium,there seems to be so many places there and pristine ones too Thanks


----------



## Sectionate (Aug 3, 2012)

OsFa.nl said:


> What you mean with "shout about everyhing"?
> 
> Lot of sites still excits but get ripped to (ecvb is demolished now: copper thiefs)
> 
> ...



Brits shout about their sites, the rest of Europe is quiet


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 4, 2012)

what a cracking find...brilliant as always..


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 4, 2012)

Really great stuff guys, i know someone else that shouts " thats derelict, thats derelict" every 5 mins in the car.....ME lool


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

Sectionate said:


> Is it really though, or have we all become bored with the current crop of uk sites and over zealous security? The european sites still exist, and are relatively free from security because of the differing attitudes of european explorers (they don't shout about everything). There economy is also fucked, which helps


Bud I have to say the Euro sites are better, maybe due to there being more of them, maybe because their contents are still there, maybe because graf isn't plastered across them (Well DE is different). I hate the word epic so maybe awe inspiring the details and workmanship in the Chateau's the items left in the factories the sheer vastness of power stations, military barracks and industry is unbelievable.
The Euro ethos of code names and hush has to be admired of course others find them eventually but it takes time and effort which probably helps keeping the undesirables away too.
Euro is where it is at if you want more than just a shell to look at...hell even their shells have interest inside 
Osfa I believe Sectionate was saying your sites are in great condition because you guys keep them quiet you dont go calling them by their true name...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 4, 2012)

Priority 7 said:


> Bud I have to say the Euro sites are better, maybe due to there being more of them, maybe because their contents are still there, maybe because graf isn't plastered across them (Well DE is different). I hate the word epic so maybe awe inspiring the details and workmanship in the Chateau's the items left in the factories the sheer vastness of power stations, military barracks and industry is unbelievable.
> The Euro ethos of code names and hush has to be admired of course others find them eventually but it takes time and effort which probably helps keeping the undesirables away too.
> Euro is where it is at if you want more than just a shell to look at...hell even their shells have interest inside
> Osfa I believe Sectionate was saying your sites are in great condition because you guys keep them quiet you dont go calling them by their true name...



^^ What he said. ^^

It's just a different culture out in Europe. I mean you can drink waay younger, and booze is dirt cheap, but you compare the average town there on a Saturday night to Southend...


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> ^^ What he said. ^^
> 
> It's just a different culture out in Europe. I mean you can drink waay younger, and booze is dirt cheap, but you compare the average town there on a Saturday night to Southend...



Oh yeah booze is cheap if you are urban "julian cleary" X


----------



## urbexdad (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome mate !!! top stuff !!!


----------

